# Combi Netzwerk W-LAN + LAN



## TTek (14. Mai 2003)

Hi

Also ich will ein Netzwerk aufbauen und habe folgende Sachen:
*************************************************************
1. PC: 2,4 Ghz  W-LAN und LAN Verbindung
2. PC: 800 Mhz  LAN Verbindung
3. PC: 500 Mhz  LAN Verbindung und TV-Karte
4. Laptop: 2,6 Ghz W-LAN Verbindung
5. D-Box: LAN Verbindung

#Alle haben WinXP Prof.

Folgendes Konzept hab ich mir überlegt
*************************************************************
1. PC besitzt     Anschluss an PC 2,3,4 und 5
2. PC besitzt     Anschluss an PC 1 und 3
3. PC besitzt     Anschluss an PC 1 und 2
4. Laptop besitzt Anschluss an PC 1
5. D-Box besitzt  Anschluss an PC 1


=============================================================
Es soll am Ende so sein das man von jedem PC bzw. Laptop die TV-Karte nutzen kann und von jedem PC bzw. Laptop die D-Box benutzt werden kann.
Ist das möglich ? Und wenn ja brauch ich extra progs dazu ?


----------



## Fabian H (14. Mai 2003)

Wieso benutzt du keinen Hub?


----------



## TTek (14. Mai 2003)

bzw. Switch ? weil ich das ohne machen wollte 
es muss doch auch so gehen


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (15. Mai 2003)

Hi

Theoretisch müsst es gehen, aber an deiner Stelle würde ich einen Switch und einen Access-Point verwenden. Ist unkompliziert und einfacher. 

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------

